# Shopping for "toys" with spouse was great!!!!



## jcog323 (Sep 18, 2011)

Me and my husband decided to get some "toys" for the bedroom, and found a great site with a coupon code. Sitting there looking at toys and ordering a few was a big turn on for both of us, and we both learned what the other wants to try and would be willing to try. Needless to say after shopping we rushed to the bedroom and had great sex. Our package has arrived today and I suspect tonight will be a great night as well. The site we were on was Seductive Sex Toys and the coupon code is gr8sex it gave us 15% off the order.


----------



## SockPuppet (May 16, 2011)

troll.


----------



## WhereAmI (Nov 3, 2010)

Many couples have bonded over sending me money via paypal. The more, the better! Who wants my email? 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

